# Springfield Armory XD .40 cal, next one?



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

A sale starts tomorrow at the local gun store and they have a 9mm or .40 caliber Springfield Armory, i'd opt for the .40 cal because I already have a 9mm.

Its $470, any thoughts? Good gun?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I'm not all that familiar with the SA XD40. Having stated that, I don't know if one could be had for less. But, $470.00 does sound reasonable for a good name gun.


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

That's a fairly decent price. Especially given the current scenario. I love my xd .40. I have the service model so it has the 4" barrel. If I could do it again I would get the xdm though. Only for the extra capacity and match barrel I got me need before the xdms came out though. Just keep in mine that the .40 kicks a good bit more than a 9mm if that has a bearing on anything. I find it has more felt recoil than a 1911


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks for the advice but I'm 6'3", 230 LBS, mainly muscle. I think I can handle the kick?
Is the recoil that much more than a 9mm? I can see if your a girl and wanting to get bad, but I think I'll be just fine.

Think Im going to pick this up, this week. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## 95chevy (Nov 3, 2012)

You won't be disappointed. The reason the recoil is felt more is because (I think) that all the weight is up high on these guns. So they will want to flip more. Its not really a huge recoil like a large caliber revolver. The only issue I have with the flip is getting a follow up shot off quickly. But with the tac light I put on it. It lessens the flip. Also I would pick up some spare mags while there still out there. (If you can find them)


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I bought one four years ago at a gun show, brand new for $419. It's a good gun but not one I would normally carry. There are a few things about it that I am not overly fond of but those are personal preferences I have for semi-auto pistols. Otherwise, there is nothing wrong with an XD40 and if it fits your needs, you could do a lot worse.

As for recoil, that is also a personal thing. My primary carry gun is a gen3 Glock 23 which is a .40S&W and generates more felt recoil than does the XD40. But I am not very recoil sensitive so I handle it just fine. I'm 5'10", 198 pounds, in good physical shape, and just turned 67 yesterday if that makes any difference.


----------

